# Weymouth police: Man tried to kill girlfriend with baseball bat



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Weymouth police: Man tried to kill girlfriend with baseball bat *

Posted 3 hour(s) ago 
Police arrested Paul J. Malgioglio, 58, of Weymouth early Wednesday morning after he allegedly hit his girlfriend in the head with a baseball bat and tried to strangle her. The woman is being treated for serious injuries at South Shore Hospital.


----------

